# wpa_gui as normal user



## woomia (Feb 14, 2011)

What group does a user have to be in to run wpa_gui (without root privilages)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a front-end for wpa_supplicant, so probably root.


----------



## woomia (Feb 14, 2011)

So sudo would work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## woomia (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2011)

Let us know if it actually works


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 14, 2011)

Rather than installing sudo, you could perhaps set the suid bit on wpa_gui?

Then when anyone launches it, it runs with root privileges.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2011)

It doesn't sound like a multi-user app to me


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It doesn't sound like a multi-user app to me



Think series, not parallel.  But I think I would choose sudo for this case.


----------



## woomia (Feb 15, 2011)

It works fine with sudo.


----------

